# A NEW BOOK WRITTEN BY HERB MCCLURE



## herb mcclure (Dec 29, 2020)

*Yep, with all this staying at home these days with the Misses.  I,vie been reminiscing about bygone days and putting the thoughts on paper and into another book. This, book is about my* *"Life's Ways lived in the North Georgia Mountains and other places".  The book is not about one subject, it is about all my biographical accounts from childhood days to the old man, I am  today. Yes, I tell about Deer hunting, Trout fishing, Grouse hunting, Turkey hunting, and building a log home from trees, which I cut off their stumps and with the Misses' help we built our self's  a log home to live in. Another,  chapter telling about my association with the American chestnut trees in the North Georgia's mountains. The book has lots of authentic color photos, which enhance all the subjects written about. This new book will be offered at Unicoi's "Call Makers event" January, 8 & 9th. 
Herb McClure *


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 29, 2020)

I wish we still had a good stand of chestnut trees in north georgia.  

danged old chestnut blight killed them all.  Another fine gift from southeast Asia


----------



## Lukikus2 (Dec 29, 2020)

Not to get off subject but are you kin to Clebe?


----------



## jbogg (Dec 29, 2020)

Put me down for a copy Herb.  Can’t wait to read it.


----------



## XIronheadX (Dec 29, 2020)

Look forward to reading it Herb.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Dec 29, 2020)

I hope you bring plenty of copies, Mr. Herb.


----------



## jbogg (Dec 29, 2020)

Herb, do you still have any copies left of your first book?


----------



## herb mcclure (Dec 29, 2020)

jbogg said:


> Herb, do you still have any copies left of your first book?


Yes, I will have a few Native Turkeys books at Unicoi.


----------



## Whit90 (Dec 30, 2020)

@herb mcclure will your new book be available to purchase online?


----------



## herb mcclure (Jan 7, 2021)

It is of great regret that I need to inform my many friends, who were looking forward to meeting-up with me at Uniico this weekend, mainly to purchase a copy of my newest book, Life's Ways Lived.
 Due to Mary, my wife, falling this week, and breaking her left hip, which she had successful surgery on in Gainesville. Thankfully, she is did not re-injury her head from a previous head injury.  Unfortunately,  I will not attend the Call Maker's event. 
My contact by email is, herb.mcclure56@gmail.com, as I don't hear well by phone.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 7, 2021)

Prayers sent for your wife's recovery.  Happy New Year Mr. Herb.


----------



## turkeykirk (Jan 7, 2021)

Thoughts and prayers.


----------



## turkeyhuntinfool (Jan 7, 2021)

Herb,
Sorry to hear about Mary’s accident. Prayers for a speedy recovery. Look forward to seeing you soon.
Jim Smith


----------



## ol bob (Jan 8, 2021)

Herb                                                                                                                          Sorry to hear about Mary, I know you were looking forward to Unicoi but something are more important take car of her and stay safe. Bob


----------



## XIronheadX (Jan 8, 2021)

Prayers, Herb.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 8, 2021)

Prayers for your wife sir.


----------



## SC Hunter (Jan 8, 2021)

Prayers sent for your wife sir and I will be in contact for a book. Get well soon Mrs. Mary!


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 8, 2021)

Prayers sent from here also.


----------



## au7126 (Jan 8, 2021)

I ordered the book and really enjoying it.

Prayers for wife


----------



## Timberjack86 (Jan 9, 2021)

Prayers sent!


----------



## albrown100 (Jan 9, 2021)

Praying for speedy recovery


----------



## herb mcclure (Jan 9, 2021)

*Many thanks for all the prayers said, in the behalf of Mary. *When I told Mary this morning, how the *GON turkey forum *people had  sent their prayers for her recover, she smiled and squized  my hand and said, she was feeling much better, and to thank all of you.
Her doctor confirmed she was better. 
Herb, is touched by consideration the wild turkey world has given to him.


----------



## trad bow (Jan 11, 2021)

I’m glad she is doing better but will continue to pray for Ms Mary to have a full recovery and for you too Mr Herb that you can stay healthy and be by her side in this time. 
Jeff


----------



## herb mcclure (Feb 6, 2021)

whitney90 said:


> @herb mcclure will your new book be available to purchase online?


----------



## herb mcclure (Feb 6, 2021)

No, it will only be available directly from me.   
Herb McClure


----------



## phillip (Feb 7, 2021)

Personal friends of these fine folks.  (McClure’s) Just completed reading the book. Well done Herb McClure! Loved everything about it! Such a inspiring uplifting love of nature / outdoor read! Your knowledge, endurance & skill definitely inspires me to hunt / & learn so much more about the great outdoors & this land that we love. Will read again & share with others! Thanks again! THM


----------



## Throwback (Mar 8, 2021)

I got my copy in the mail today. Sending you a check tomorrow for the turkey book. Thanks!


----------



## Boondocks (Mar 8, 2021)

Prayers and Get Well Soon.


----------



## Throwback (Mar 20, 2021)

I received the turkey book in the mail this week. Been a little to busy to read it so far but it looks like great reading!! 

THanks!!


----------



## herb mcclure (Mar 22, 2021)

Throwback said:


> I received the turkey book in the mail this week. Been a little to busy to read it so far but it looks like great reading!!
> 
> Thanks Throwback, for your wanting to read about the original native turkeys of the mountains and as I a life long hunter of them, as well as other places.


----------



## herb mcclure (Mar 16, 2022)

For over a year now I have seen a very great acceptance for my Life's Way's Lived book. 
For that success I owe most all of that to my turkey hunter friends. Previously, here on GON'S turkey talk forum, I have been asked if the book can be purchase online? No, the book is not on online. However, my Life's Way's Lived book, and my first book Native Turkeys, can both be purchased directly from me. My contact is herb.mcclure56@gmail. com, for details. 
I thank all you partaking readers for your support.


----------



## Bkeepr (Mar 17, 2022)

Your 2 books sound like real treasures!  I will send you an email.


----------



## GTMODawg (Mar 24, 2022)

Any thought to getting them in a kindle or similar format???  I would love to read them but reading actual books is tough on the eyes.


----------

